# Plastic fuel tanks ( UGGG )



## bayfishing850 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a Tohatsu 20 hp outboard I have noticed that I have loss of power. When I start out boat runs fine but after a little bit I have loss of power. I unscrew the cap of fuel tank and boat goes up to full power. Then a little bit later it happens again. These new tanks are junk, all this new EPA crap is a joke, how do I fix this fuel tank so it will work and not expolde and implode?????? Its funny to watch the tank get bigger and bigger then suck in??? WIERD


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

I have used the same plastic tank for about 15 years with no problems. My filler cap has a vent screw on the top that needs to be open partially when in use.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Try and find a cap with a vent that will fit your tank or get one of the tank Doughnut Slayer has for sale in the Boat and Parts sale section. These new none vented tanks are gone to get someone hurt when one ruptures


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

the old and new style tanks have different threads and the caps aren't interchangable.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> the old and new style tanks have different threads and the caps aren't interchangable.


I guess we need to stock up on old style tanks and and a few extra caps so we don't have to deal with these new tanks or figure out a way to put a vent in them.


----------

